# Soundstream old school amp repairs



## acelabs

SOUNDSTREAM REPAIRS:
Hello, my name is Wade Stewart. I am the engineer that designed and manufactured all Soundstream amplifiers and crossovers from 1981 through 2002. all REFERENCE and CLASS A’S. I am semi-retired now and am interested in repairing all 'old school' SS amplifiers. I will answer any questions you might have about those products, I can Repair, Rebuild and Upgrade all amplifiers.
if you have any Soundstream amps you want fixed just contact me. 

Contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## Notloudenuf

You again? I thought you got run off?


----------



## acelabs

Notloudenuf said:


> You again? I thought you got run off?


No I didn't get run off. I'm still here.


----------



## CDT FAN

I have a general question about an the sub amplifier in my home speaker. It's 20 years old now and today it started humming rather loudly. I suspect that a filter capacitor has gone bad. Any ideas?


----------



## acelabs

CDT FAN said:


> I have a general question about an the sub amplifier in my home speaker. It's 20 years old now and today it started humming rather loudly. I suspect that a filter capacitor has gone bad. Any ideas?


If you can get sound but there is a hum it's probably the filter capacitors. Since it is in a sub speaker it can be that the capacitor has a broken lead from the vibation. You should be able to repair that yourself. If it is humming but you can't get any sound it might be blown output transistors.


----------



## CDT FAN

acelabs said:


> If you can get sound but there is a hum it's probably the filter capacitors. Since it is in a sub speaker it can be that the capacitor has a broken lead from the vibation. You should be able to repair that yourself. If it is humming but you can't get any sound it might be blown output transistors.


Thanks. I'll check it when I get home. I didn't try using it after it started making noise because I didn't want it to turn to toast on me.


----------



## mikechec9

Maybe Im tripping, and if so I apologize, but I thought I remember reading he passed away or was really ill and a number of people were respectfully attempting to get their items returned to little avail.


----------



## veleno

mikechec9 said:


> Maybe Im tripping, and if so I apologize, but I thought I remember reading he passed away or was really ill and a number of people were respectfully attempting to get their items returned to little avail.


How long ago did you hear this? I'm trying to get a hold of him for some repair but haven't received a reply yet. I'll try giving him a call...


----------



## mikechec9

veleno said:


> How long ago did you hear this? I'm trying to get a hold of him for some repair but haven't received a reply yet. I'll try giving him a call...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.di...happened-wade-stewart-ref-500-help.html?amp=1

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...211-soundstream-amplifier-repair-6.html?amp=1

Like I said, Im not sure but none of these are very favorable threads. Could be a different gentleman.

Time flies. Sure doesn’t seem that long ago.


----------



## Blu

A quick click on User Name and Public Profile shows the he, or someone who has access to his account, has been on here within the last 2 weeks.

:shrug:


----------



## GEM592

He's on Facebook every day or so posting some little old school amp and his measurements of it.


----------



## mikechec9

...sounds pretty shady then.


----------



## thecman26

Nice to see somebody offering such a great service to the community!
I just swapped a stereo receiver for an excellent condition non-functional Reference 500.
I emailed you to see if you would want to take a look at it.


----------



## bang>bank

I have a SoundStream EGA400.2X and I'm wondering if one can modify the high/low/full pass switch to allow me to run a bandpass, as in _both_ hi and low passes at once. Also, nowhere in the manual does it state what the crossover slope _is_... Is it safe to assume that it is a 12db/oct? Thanks


----------



## AlanP

Hey Wade, I have a 405s that needs some TLC. I sent an email directly as well. Let me know if you can help. Thanks!

Alan


----------



## Raulgarji

Good morning, my name is Raul, I'm Spanish, I have an old Soundstream Da Vinci 7-channel amplifier that's broken, I'd like to repair it but I can't find anyone who can do it without electronic schemata, please, I'd like to see if you could help me. I appreciate it. can you give me the contact of wade stewarts?

thank you


----------



## Blu

Hi Raul,

Have you tried posting this on the "Old School Soundstream" group on Facebook? It's a private group so you will need to join, but I suspect that you might have better luck there.

You are looking for the schematics so that you can have a repair done locally, as opposed to looking for a repair person correct?


----------



## ntence2

I just did a quick search for soundstream amp repair and this post came up. I thought I would share here. I just had 2 old reference amprs rebuilt and both work great. If anyone is looking for help reach out to Jason Gibson Service Manager Freeman's Car Stereo 18624 Northline Drive Cornelius, NC 28031 704-398-2206


----------

